# Treadmill



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So I got a tread mill to start running my wether. He's getting over weight and needs some muscle. The breeders sent me home with bag of this grower stuff -real name to come the bag is in the garage lol - but it smells pretty bad lol they said that they use it and it works great so I figure that maybe with running in the treadmill that stuff will kick in!! And suggestion on how long to run him?!?! I have no clue.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd ask your breeder. They will know best on what to do with their genetics.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We made them do a fast walk for 5 minutes then sprinted for 5 minutes then released them into their pen for the night


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

More people reply! I want to know the same thing!


----------



## 4hgirl (Mar 23, 2015)

You don't want to run them too hard. Slow and steady is the key here. People who run marathons may have muscles, but they're also super thin, and you want to avoid having that happen to your goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

4-H girl - can you post a picture of your set up? I don't think we'd get a treadmill this year, but I've always had the idea in the back of my mind to get one, not just for the goats but for me too lol!! So maybe we'll take the plunge.


----------



## 4hgirl (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have a treadmill. I only have a few goats, so I generally hand walk them. Sometimes I'll have them pull weights and my friend has a goat cart that I may use this year. I also have friends who've pulled their steers behind tractors or four wheelers. That could work if you have multiple goats to walk.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

This is our treadmill. First we start out fast walking and then do a few short sprints and then fast walk again. And do that until they are panting. We only straight run them for a long period if they are getting fat to make them leaner.


----------

